
Ask HN: Security tools used to test AWS infrastructure - ionutC
What security tools are you using to test your AWS infrastructure in 2017?<p>Some people recommend Netflix SimianArmy, but I&#x27;d be happy to learn about other tools also.
======
ptreszczotko
CIS Benchmark -- [https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/security/tag/cis-aws-
foundation...](https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/security/tag/cis-aws-foundations-
benchmark/)

------
toomuchtodo
Evident.io. We're using it to monitor hundreds of AWS accounts in our org.

